# Wellness LBP or Orijen LBP?



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I thought I had the food long figured out but I happened to read a few articles on puppy food specific to large breed pups and I wanted to get your inputs. 

I have been feeding Wellness puppy (normal puppy) but am reading a few posts about calcium and phosphorus levels. It sounds like the LBP formulations allow the bones to set slower and are better for GSDs? 

If that is the case, should I move away from normal puppy food? For LBP, it actually looks like Wellness LBP has lower levels of calcium than the Orijen LBP?

Wellness LBP:

*Guaranteed Analysis:* Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 26.0%, Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 12.0%, Crude Fat (Not More Than) 13.50%, Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 4.50%, Moisture (Not More Than) 11.0%, Calcium (Not Less Than) 1.0%, Calcium (Not More Than) 1.40%, Phosphorus (Not Less Than) 0.90%, Phosphorus (Not More Than) 1.20%, Vitamin E (Not Less Than) 150 IU/kg, Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (Not Less Than) 2.50%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (Not Less Than) 0.50%, DHA* (Not Less Than) 0.13%, Beta Carotene* (Not Less Than) 5 mg/kg, Lycopene* (Not Less Than) 0.25 mg/kg, Taurine* (Not Less Than) 0.09%, Total Micro-organisms (Not Less Than) 20,000,000 CFU/lb. 

Orijen LBP:

*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*Crude protein (min.)38.0 %Crude fat (min.)16.0 %Crude fiber (max.) 3.0 %Moisture (max.)10.0 %Calcium (min./max.)1.5 % / 1.7 %Phosphorus (min./max.) 1.2 % / 1.4 %Omega-6 (min.)2.6 %Omega-3 (min.)1 % DHA (min.)0.6 % EPA (min.)0.3 % AA (min.)0.12 %Carbohydrate (max.)25%Ash (max.)7.5%Taurine (min.)0.35 %Glucosamine (min.)1400 mg/kgChondroitin (min.) 1200 mg/kgMicroorganisms (min.) 120M cfu/kgpH5.5


I have both brands available nearby...so should I discontinue normal puppy food and get one of the above? Is one better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You won't get a clear answer from this forum, most likely. There are very strong and wildly differently opinionated people who will give you all different answers on what food is the "best." Both the Wellness and the Orijen are perfectly good foods, you are doing well feeding either of those. Of course, it depends on your dog too, and how he handles it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you like the wellness, I'd switch over to the LBP or just the regular adult formula.

If he's doing well on the wellness, I see no reason to switch over to Orijen.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I think they'd both be perfectly acceptable. When my pup was young Orijen LBP was too rich from him so I had to switch to something with less protein/fat for a while.

As far as the Calcium/Phosphorous levels on Orijen being higher- the calorie content of Orijen is higher so you'll be feeding less. So if you feed 2 cups of Wellness with 1% Calcium, that might be the same as 1.5 cups of Orijen with 1.5% Calcium. Those numbers are just examples, but remember that you'd be feeding different amounts of each one so the % of nutrients may balance out a little. Hope that made sense...


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

go with the Wellness LBP since your pup is doing well on the Wellness puppy.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

unloader said:


> go with the Wellness LBP since your pup is doing well on the Wellness puppy.


If you're going with Wellness LBP, just get the LBA... it's almost identical and cheaper!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I'll probably just go with the Wellness brand since my pup is already familar with the food.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can try both; buy smaller bags of each brand and see what your dog seems to like more and check to see if one isn't too rich, or causes some problems. Remember even high quality dog foods don't work for every dog. But if you do this make sure to mix it in gradually with the old food. Some dogs can get upset stomachs while other dogs can tolerate switches very well. 
From what I read in a dog book before, it said it is even better to switch brands and/or flavors every once in a while, so the dog doesn't become flavor or brand addictive (very common in cats but happens to some dogs as well). 
Good luck with your new pup! But both the foods you are wanting to feed is great!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

My dogs do really well on Orijen though I never ( and breeder's didn't either) ever feed puppy formulas.


----------

